# Heisseste Sportlerin aller Zeiten?



## Franky70 (11 Feb. 2011)

Für mich ganz klar: Anna Kournikova zu ihrer aktiven Zeit!

Ausserdem finde ich Lindsey Vonn umwerfend.

Wer sind eure Favoriten?


----------



## Nessuno (11 Feb. 2011)

Marianne Timmer
Maria Walliser
Heike Drechsler
Elena Dementieva
Ekaterina Gordeeva
Uta Pippig
Ulrike Savari
Svetlana Khorkina
Amanda Beard
Bianka Panova
usw....


----------



## Punisher (11 Feb. 2011)

Kati Witt
Susen Tiedke
Anna Kournikova
Maria Riesch
Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Nielebock (11 Feb. 2011)

Für mich die
1.Kati Witt
2.Franzi


----------



## Quick Nick (11 Feb. 2011)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## redfive (11 Feb. 2011)

Gabriela Sabatini!


----------



## dörty (11 Feb. 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> Gabriela Sabatini!



Jep. Da kommt lange keine andere ran.


----------



## syd67 (11 Feb. 2011)

wer kennt denn noch KRATOCHNILOVA?
sie hatte doch was animalisches auch wenn bis heut keiner weiss ob das wirklich ne frau war


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Feb. 2011)

ich bin für die ehemalige martina glagow...martina hingis und kim clijsters mag ich auch sehr...


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Feb. 2011)

Blanka Vlasic und Sina Schielke


----------



## knutbert (11 Feb. 2011)

1. Franziska van Almsick
2. Katharina Witt
2. Steffi Graf
2. Regina Halmich
2. Maria Riesch
2. Gabriela Sabatina
2. Martina Hingis
2. Franziska Schenk
2. Anni Friesinger


----------



## Stoney (11 Feb. 2011)

Es kan nur eine geben KATI WITT:drip:


----------



## tottato2002 (11 Feb. 2011)

Genau.


----------



## obiwan12 (12 Feb. 2011)

Meine Nummer 1 ist definitiv
Magdalena Neuner
dann 
Anna Kournikova
und Kim Kulig


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Feb. 2011)

Magdalena Neuner, sonst hautsächlich Tennisspielerinnen


----------



## fritzle (25 März 2011)

Maria Riesch
Kati Wilhelm 
Magdalena Neuner 
Franziska von Almsick
Kati Witt


----------



## Nightmare86 (29 März 2011)

Trish Stratus
Amy Dumas
Beth Phoenix
Danica Patrick
Anna Kournikova
Regina Halmich
Anni Friesinger


----------



## neman64 (29 März 2011)

Katharina Witt.


----------



## Hinko (3 Apr. 2011)

Ganz klar Martina Hingis


----------



## Blinkibill (26 Apr. 2011)

dörty schrieb:


> Jep. Da kommt lange keine andere ran.


Wo darf ich unterschreiben?:thumbup:

Obwohl, Chris Evert Lloyd war auch ganz nett


----------



## yoda77 (27 Apr. 2011)

keine frage..........

miriam gössner
susen tiedkte
magdalena neuner


----------



## syriaplanum (1 Mai 2011)

Funny Rinne


----------



## karlmey (1 Mai 2011)

1. Steffi Graf
2. Katharina Witt
3. Gabriela Sabatina
4. Martina Hingis
5. Franziska van Almsick
6. Franziska Schenk
7. Mary Pierce
8. Iva Majoli
9. Susan Tietke
10. Anke Huber 
:WOW:


----------



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Magdalena Neuner
Simone Laudehr :thumbup:


----------



## radotime (10 Mai 2011)

Ganz klar: Martina Hingis

Dann gefolgt von…

Uta Pippig
Maria Walliser
Anna Kournikova
Kati Witt
Susen Tiedke
Gabriela Sabatini!


----------



## letmatherjunge (11 Mai 2011)

kati witt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RustyRyan (11 Mai 2011)

Magdalena Brzeska :WOW:
Anna Kurnikova
Franzi van Almsick


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2011)

Anna Kournikova
Gabriella Sabatini
Susan Tiedke
Sina Schielke
Lindsay Vonn

gehören wohl dazu


----------



## Spyres (13 Mai 2011)

Hingis  der Hammer


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2011)

Ey Halloooo?!!!!



IHR HABT JA MA ALLE ÜBERHAUPT KEIN PLAN!!!

seht nach ROMY TARANGUL-playboy!!!


da kommt wirklich keine andere ran,guckt nach es lohnt sich!!!


die Geilste sportlerin ist ein Judoka ist doch klar 

Romy+Tarangul (image)


----------



## buffalo12 (6 Juni 2011)

Anke Huber
Magdalena Neuner
Simone Laudehr
Ariane Friedrich

...und einige andere mehr.


----------



## WBTBWB_Fan (8 Aug. 2011)

Hope Solo *schwärm*
Regina Halmich


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2011)

Für mich die
1.Kati Witt
2.Franzi :thumbup:


----------



## chris1712 (12 Aug. 2011)

Kati Witt
Franzi von Almsick
magdalena brzeska
Regina Halmich
Martina Hingis
Steffi Graf


----------



## tommie3 (12 Aug. 2011)

Wie wäre es mit der Dame?


----------



## franzifan (31 Aug. 2011)

bin auch für franzi is doch klar is die heißeste :thumbup:


----------



## Anakin (1 Sep. 2011)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## yoda77 (5 Sep. 2011)

Magdalena Neuner, Carolin Leunig, Kim Kulig............


----------



## Schorni (25 Dez. 2011)

Hope Solo


----------



## mxxr (30 Jan. 2012)

Leryn Franco


----------



## rescue (30 Jan. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## andi1232 (30 Jan. 2012)

rescue schrieb:


> Magdalena Neuner



Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## andi1232 (30 Jan. 2012)

fritzle schrieb:


> Maria Riesch
> Kati Wilhelm
> Magdalena Neuner
> Franziska von Almsick
> Kati Witt



Wie kann man auf Riesch und Neuner gleichzeitig stehen? Riesch ist ne transe und neuner ein engel!


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner ist für mich die heißeste und danach Sabine Lisiki und Kim Kullig.


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

Fatmire "Lira" Bajramaj & Elisabeth Seitz
+
Anna Kournikova
Regina Halmich
Jelena Dokic
Dr. Christine Theiss
Martina Hingis ...

Mann kann sich doch nicht auf eine festlegen


----------



## Walt (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Lindsey Vonn

vor 

2. Juliane Seyfarth

und

3. Magdalena Neuner

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

National:

Susen Tiedke :WOW:

International:

Anna Kournikova :WOW:


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Feb. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Gabrieala Sabatini
3. Franzi von Almsick


----------



## Blechbuckel (10 Feb. 2012)

Aktiv:
1. Daniela Hantuchova
2. Simone Laudehr
3. Claudia Pechstein

Früher:
1. Steffi Graf
2. Uta Pippig
3. Marina Kielmann


----------



## Thommydoc (10 Feb. 2012)

Aktiv
deutsch: Sabine Lisicki
international: Jelena Isinbajewa

leider nicht mehr aktiv
deutsch: Susen Tiedtke
international: Anna Kournikova

international:


----------



## mariadelmar (10 Feb. 2012)

eindeutig Regina Halmich ! Superfrau !


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Feb. 2012)

Anna Kournikowa
Martina Hingis
Gabriela Sabatini
Monica Seles


----------



## beckumer (16 Feb. 2012)

Miriam Gössner,Caroline Wozniaki und Alex Popp


----------



## Schnitzler (25 Feb. 2012)

*Caroline Wozniaki*



Punisher schrieb:


> Kati Witt
> Susen Tiedke
> Anna Kournikova
> Maria Riesch
> Ana Ivanovic


Caroline Wozniaki:thumbup:


----------



## Marius15694 (27 Feb. 2012)

1.Miriam Gössner
2.Julia Mancuso
3.Silke Spiegelburg
4.Magdalena Neuner
5.Julia Görges
6.Kaisa Mäkärainen
7.Lindsay Vonn
8.Anna Ivanovic
9.Hope Solo
10.Stacy Keibler


----------



## sioux1965 (17 Mai 2012)

Für mich, ohne wenn und aber:


Florence Griffith-Joyner. Leider bereits verstorben


----------



## Gärtner66 (31 Mai 2012)

Bei mir stehen da Franziska Schenk und Kati Witt GANZ OBEN!!!


----------



## kaitschy (27 Juni 2012)

Natürlich nur

Lena Neuner und Anna Kournikova

Aber leider sind beide nicht mehr aktiv und so wir es auch keine neue Sportbilder von ihnen geben :angry:


----------



## prosit87 (29 Juni 2012)

Silke Spiegelburg


----------



## katja8 (29 Juni 2012)

jelena issinbajewa

susanna kallur


----------



## Stoney (29 Juni 2012)

Es kan nur eine geben KATI WITT :WOW:


----------



## orion (30 Aug. 2012)

Chris Evert ist die klare Nummer 1


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Taylor Seaman


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Natürlich ist dies eine Leichtathletin,Susen Tiedtke, eine ehemalige
Weitspringerin in den 90-er Jahren,gemeinsam mit Heike Drechsler
waren auch sportlich erfolgreich.


----------



## joeshades73 (25 Sep. 2012)

orion schrieb:


> Chris Evert ist die klare Nummer 1



certainly not now


----------



## devi1 (25 Sep. 2012)

lindsey vonn


----------



## daetsch (25 Sep. 2012)

Meine Favoritin ist Lindsey Vonn


----------



## babba_77 (27 Sep. 2012)

Alenka Bikar
Melanie Paschke
Sina Schielke
Verena Sailer
Nicole Vaidisova
Maria Kirilenko
Andrea Petkovic
Julia (Gorgeous) Görges
Sara Goller
Laura Ludwig
Ilka Semmler
Hannah Stockbauer
Catalina Ponor
Aliya Mustafina
Andrea Henkel


----------



## Mike150486 (28 Sep. 2012)

Serena Williams
Regina Halmich
Christine Theiss
Martina Hingis
:thumbup:


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

Serena Williams & Martina Hingis


----------



## Master79 (7 Okt. 2012)

Bei den Tennisspielerinnen sieht es doch gut aus 
- Viktoria Azarenka
- Maria Sharapova
- Ana Ivanovic
- Julia Görges
um nur ein paar zu nennen


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner
Sara Goller
Laura Ludwig
Hope Solo


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

ich wäre auch für Anna Kournikowa(zu ihrer aktiven Zeit).


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Andrea Petkovic, Britta Heidemann, Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2012)

Definitiv Allison Stokke. Wundert mich, dass sie noch nicht genannt wurde 

Und natürlich Stacy Keibler (Falls sie als Sportlerin zählt)


----------



## cp1p (15 Okt. 2012)

Sabine lisicki
Julia Görges


----------



## rob01 (27 Okt. 2012)

Maria Sharapova im Sommer.
Lindsey Vonn im Winter.


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Okt. 2012)

Gabriela Sabatini :drip:


----------



## fruzzel (5 März 2013)

Also mittlerweile würde ich hier für Christine Theiss plädieren ;-)


----------



## Hackmann (23 März 2013)

Alenka Bikar
Chantal Laboureur
Silke Knoll
Kathrin Holtwick
Susen Tiedtke


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Lindsey Vonn, Magdalena Neuner


----------



## prosit87 (29 März 2013)

Tina Maze!!


----------



## Death Row (29 März 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Magdalena Neuner
> Sara Goller
> Laura Ludwig
> Hope Solo



Miriam Gössner :drip:


----------



## gunikova (31 März 2013)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

*Kati Witt* und *Steffi Graf*


----------



## Benmon (3 Apr. 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Definitiv Allison Stokke. Wundert mich, dass sie noch nicht genannt wurde
> 
> Und natürlich Stacy Keibler (Falls sie als Sportlerin zählt)



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Holzauge (3 Apr. 2013)

Katrin Krabbe


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

DauergeilJ schrieb:


> *Kati Witt* und *Steffi Graf*



Sie und Lena Neuner.


----------



## noPity (20 Apr. 2013)

Magdalena Neuner

so süß die kleine!!!


----------



## cacaju (28 Mai 2013)

Anni Friesinger gefolgt von Magdalena Neuner.


----------



## redbeard (28 Mai 2013)

Maria Sharapova und Miri Gössner


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

Magdalena neuner, franzi van almsick, anni friesinger , linsay vonn, maria riesch , sabine lisicki


----------



## Pillemann (6 Juli 2013)

Sabatini und kournikova


----------



## prosit87 (10 Juli 2013)

Martina Hingis!


----------



## Ralf1972 (10 Juli 2013)

*Lena Neuner* :thumbup:


----------



## BEDDE (11 Juli 2013)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Blanka Vlasic und Sina Schielke



Blanka auf jedenfalls und Maria Riesch:thumbup:


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr Euch noch erinnern könnt, aber damals gab doch die Kathrin Krabbe, die war heiß!


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Tina Maze ...


----------



## teevau (20 Juli 2013)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## denso5 (23 Juli 2013)

1 LINDSEY VONN

2 CAROLINE WOZNIACKI

3 MAGDALENA NEUNER

Diese drei finde ich am besten. Aber es ist schwer zu sagen es gibt noch etliche mehr die sehr schön sind und über eine besondere Ausstrahlung verfügen!


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Sabiene Lisiki
Martina Hingis


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Sabiene Lisiki


----------



## dl40df (13 Aug. 2013)

a) Yelena Isinbayeva
b) Maria Sharapova
c) Katarina Witt
d) Nadia Comaneci


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Anna Kournikova
Maria Riesch

Yahooo


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

Martina Hingis


----------



## bojo78 (7 Sep. 2013)

Antonija Mišura


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Lotta Schelin, Viktoria Schnaderbeck, Lena Goeßling, Angeqelique Kerber, Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

*Platz 1:* *Magdalena Neuner* (Biathlon, Deutschland)







*Platz 2:* *Franzi van Almsick* (Schwimmen, Deutschland)






*Platz 3:* *Lindsey Vonn* (Ski Alpin, USA)






*Platz 4:* *Anna Fenninger* (Ski Alpin, Austria)






*Platz 4:* *Darya Klishina* (Weitsprung, Russland)


----------



## Reuters (11 Okt. 2013)

Franka Dietzsch!!!!


----------



## Krone1 (11 Okt. 2013)

Hochspringerin Amy Acuff


----------



## superfan2000 (30 Okt. 2013)

Martina Hingis


----------



## DonEnrico (30 Okt. 2013)

Fatmire Bajramaj


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2013)

*Hope Solo *und *Miriam Gössner*


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ana Kournikova


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Gabriela Sabatini
Stacey Keibler
Anna Kournikova


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Katharina Witt


----------



## GoldenSmurf (19 Mai 2014)

Anni Friesinger!:thumbup:


----------



## DonEnrico (19 Mai 2014)

Fatmire "Lira" Bajramaj


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Lindsay Vonn


----------



## superronnit (14 Apr. 2015)

Martina Hingis 
Martina hingis


----------



## Walt (14 Apr. 2015)

*Susen Tiedtke*


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Aufjedenfall Allison Stokke


----------



## Walt (8 Juni 2015)

Die deutsche Skipringerin

Julian Seyfarth


----------



## juppi (12 Juni 2015)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Max100 (12 Juni 2015)

Kim Kulig :thumbup:


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

anna fenninger


----------



## gauloises2 (4 Sep. 2015)

*Susen Tiedke*


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Apr. 2016)

Jelena Dokic

schade dass die Karriere nix geworden ist


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## Ragman (11 Sep. 2016)

1. Katarina Witt
2. Anni Friesinger
3. Hope Solo
4. Lotta Schelin
5. Danica Patrick


----------



## ahalum03 (11 Sep. 2016)

Anni Friesinger


----------



## tvgirlslover (11 Sep. 2016)

Martina Hingis


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Steffi Graf.


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Gabriela Sab
...


----------



## superfan2000 (30 März 2020)

Monica Seles und Martina Hingis waren die geilsten Tennisgören.


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Paige VanZant wenn sie nicht gerade mal im Käfig ist


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Apr. 2020)

Ich schlag mal eine eher nicht so bekannte Sportlerin vor, und zwar die deutsche Inline-Speedskaterin _Katharina Rumpus_.


----------



## spiderdiner (28 Apr. 2020)

Anna Seidel


----------



## Steinar (4 Aug. 2020)

Puck Moonen und Sandi Morris finde ich sind ganz schön anzuschauen 
Aber es gibt noch genug andere :freude:


----------



## Walt (10 Aug. 2020)

Alica Schmidt


----------



## komaskomas1 (10 Aug. 2020)

Super heiß ...


----------



## spunk88888 (6 Juli 2021)

Alica ist schon sehr, sehr gut. 
Definitiv in meiner Allzeit-Top 5


----------



## curious01 (16 Juli 2021)

nur zwischendrin. Ich hab gestern diese news entdeckt. 

https://www.msn.com/de-de/lifestyle...t-an-die-athletinnen/ar-AAMbL4W?ocid=msedgntp

Tja, nun. Aber sind auch nicht unhübsch. wink2


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Franzy van Almsick


----------



## goldlena (8 Mai 2022)

Mikaela Shiffrin


----------



## Dej (8 Mai 2022)

Kati Witt meiner Meinung!


----------



## jbon (8 Mai 2022)

Kiira Korpi
Gabriela Sabatini, Chris Evert Lloyd in grauer Vorzeit
Juliane Seyfarth
Maria Kirilenko
sind bei mir weit vorn.


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

National: Alica Schmidt
International: Michelle Jenneke


----------

